# smokey's escapes from cage and appears in my bed every night for the past 3 days



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

like the title says for the past 3 days smokey has been escaping from his cage and appearing in the middle of the night next to me in bed, I've been trying to wrap my head around how he does it and finally i caught him in the act lol. So my cage is on a wheeled platform making it very high off the ground and my boys are not jumpers (or so i thought) so i figured i'd leave the upper door open for them to go on top of the cage where there are a few extra toys and a comfy dog bed. So one night I heard a sound that woke me up, i caught smokey secretly climbing outside of the cage onto the edge of the platform jumping onto my drawers knob to finally grab a lamp cord and climb down to the floor he then jumped onto the frame of my elevated bed, the frame is about a foot off the ground but he has to jump an extra 6-7 inches to grab the upper frame and then climbs up my blanket to snuggle right next to me. I'm impressed honestly lol he's my only big jumper very very agile lol his attitude towards me changed completely in the last few days i don't know if he's just getting used to me but he's not one bit afraid of me anymore. 

just something i wanted to share ! i've seriously been going crazy thinking maybe i was the one that kept forgetting i put him there lol. He's a black eyed rattie so that probably makes him better at judging distances.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Hahah! Well, if a door is open, you can bet rats will find a way around any obstacle. My girls actually escaped last night as well, and Chardonnay crawled up into bed with my bf and I! I have a double unit cage and it's separated into two sections (sort of haphazardly, I'll admit, I need to properly secure it before the boys move into the bottom cage) and my girls demolished it yesterday. The bottom door was open and two of my girls decided it was play time! They crawled down into the bottom section of the cage, lept out the bottom, and somehow found a way up onto my bed... still not sure how she did that part, though!  
Sweet little escapees, coming to cuddle in bed! How cute is that??


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats like to sleep together, it's how they show love. As humans we sometimes miss out on that bonding experience with our rats. During immersion it's common for a new rat that bonded for the first time to snuggle with their human.

Before she got too sick to control her bladder for a long time, Fuzzy Rat used to nap next to me in bed all of the time... It was nice... but of course, being Fuzzy Rat she would slip up under the covers and put her head on the pillow right next to mine... where she could watch and wait for me to fall asleep. Sometimes when she was sure I was off in dreamland she would slip out from under the covers and sneak exploring the first floor where she was generally not allowed... I never witnessed this part as she was apparently very good at telling when I was out cold. I suppose I must make some sounds or movements when I wake up, because when I woke up she was always sleeping with her eyes closed in exactly the same spot. Then one evening something must have woken me more abruptly and I opened my eyes and I didn't see her there next to me all of a sudden I could feel her tromping across the bed and slipping under the covers by my feet, a few seconds later her head popped out from under the sheets right onto the pillow next to my face and she closed her eyes and pretended to be sleeping. It was all rather funny, especially when I reached over to skritch her and she stretched and pretended to be waking up. 

Rats do love sleeping with their humans, I'm pretty sure for the most part Fuzzy Rat napped with me, but she was a crafty and clever little girl and she never missed an opportunity to turn any predictable situation to her advantage.

If Smokey doesn't do any damage around your home enjoy the quiet moments like napping together you share with him, they are actually rather special for him too and they will further a life long bond between you both.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My girl figured out how to get out of her cage a while back and I kept waking up with her in my bed. When she was in the bin cage prepping to have her litter, she came out in the middle of the night. This was the only time it woke me and I was so scared she was sneaking off behind my bookshelf to have her kits. As I was sitting there pulling the hundreds of books I own off my shelves slowly and individually to find her, I felt a tug on my hair. Caius climbed up my back and settled down for a nap on my bosom.

I thought she was just lonely, so it's nice to hear that it's something normal that others experience, though.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> Rats like to sleep together, it's how they show love. As humans we sometimes miss out on that bonding experience with our rats. During immersion it's common for a new rat that bonded for the first time to snuggle with their human.
> 
> Before she got too sick to control her bladder for a long time, Fuzzy Rat used to nap next to me in bed all of the time... It was nice... but of course, being Fuzzy Rat she would slip up under the covers and put her head on the pillow right next to mine... where she could watch and wait for me to fall asleep. Sometimes when she was sure I was off in dreamland she would slip out from under the covers and sneak exploring the first floor where she was generally not allowed... I never witnessed this part as she was apparently very good at telling when I was out cold. I suppose I must make some sounds or movements when I wake up, because when I woke up she was always sleeping with her eyes closed in exactly the same spot. Then one evening something must have woken me more abruptly and I opened my eyes and I didn't see her there next to me all of a sudden I could feel her tromping across the bed and slipping under the covers by my feet, a few seconds later her head popped out from under the sheets right onto the pillow next to my face and she closed her eyes and pretended to be sleeping. It was all rather funny, especially when I reached over to skritch her and she stretched and pretended to be waking up.
> 
> ...


I like how rats behave like children sometimes it just blows my mind, and smokey isn't destructive at all i was actually afraid he might mess around my equipment but nope. they don't even chew their hammocks or plastic, just cardboard and chicken bones.




JBird said:


> Hahah! Well, if a door is open, you can bet rats will find a way around any obstacle. My girls actually escaped last night as well, and Chardonnay crawled up into bed with my bf and I! I have a double unit cage and it's separated into two sections (sort of haphazardly, I'll admit, I need to properly secure it before the boys move into the bottom cage) and my girls demolished it yesterday. The bottom door was open and two of my girls decided it was play time! They crawled down into the bottom section of the cage, lept out the bottom, and somehow found a way up onto my bed... still not sure how she did that part, though!
> Sweet little escapees, coming to cuddle in bed! How cute is that??


they're funny little creatures and so adorable the things they do sometimes lol. 



nanashi7 said:


> My girl figured out how to get out of her cage a while back and I kept waking up with her in my bed. When she was in the bin cage prepping to have her litter, she came out in the middle of the night. This was the only time it woke me and I was so scared she was sneaking off behind my bookshelf to have her kits. As I was sitting there pulling the hundreds of books I own off my shelves slowly and individually to find her, I felt a tug on my hair. Caius climbed up my back and settled down for a nap on my bosom.
> 
> I thought she was just lonely, so it's nice to hear that it's something normal that others experience, though.


It might be loneliness too or just boredom, smokey was the only one up at the time i caught him escaping. if i could i would leave the cage door open all the time for them to get out and have fun. Btw congrats on ur ratty being a mommy!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is what Cin did when I first brought him home. He was in the bathroom in a quarantine cage and he must have lifted the lid on the cage and got out. The more amazing thing is he had to squeeze underneath my bedroom door to get to me! He was a baby so I'm sure it wasn't to difficult for him but still it's a tight squeeze! I guess he then climbed up the bed and started tickling my face with his whiskers and I woke up. And this is from the rat that would scream and poop and pee every time I touched him a couple of hours earlier. I am just so glad that my cats decided not to sleep with me that night! He would have ended up as a midnight snack for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SJean (May 10, 2017)

One of my little boys would squeeze through the bars when I first moved him into his "big boy" cage. He'd run around the room, crawl into bed with me long enough for me to [gently] shove him off, and then let himself back into the cage by slipping in from the top.


----------

